# FIFA 18 - NUR deutsche Kommentatoren?



## RoninX87 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe das Thema ist in der richtigen Kategorie gelandet.
Mein Anliegen ist die fehlende Umstellung auf einen englischen Kommentar in FIFA 18.
Ich habe bereits folgendes probiert: Origin ist auf englisch eingestellt, in den erweiterten Eigenschaften der FIFA 18 Installation ist auf English US umgestellt und auch beim kleinen Startfenster sowie im Spiel selbst habe ich auf englisch umgestellt, allerdings kann man in den Einstellungen keine Kommentatorensprache außer deutsch auswählen (grau hinterlegt/nicht auswählbar).

Habt ihr eine Lösung? Mit deutschen Kommentaren kommt einfach kein Feeling auf.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Sprache grau unterlegt ist, würde ich sagen, dass die Sprachdateien fehlen. Wurde denn nichts geladen, als du die Änderung vorgenommen hast? Ansonsten eine Reparaturinstallation versuchen. Origin -> Rechsklick auf FIFA 18 -> Spiel-Eigenschaften -> Erweiterte Starteinstellungen -> Sprache auswählen und speichern. Danach sollte eigentlich ein Download starten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2017)

So ist es, Elektrostuhl hat es genau beschrieben. Die Sprachdateien werden dann heruntergeladen. Wenn du das Spiel dann startest, kannst du dann trotzdem Deutsch auswählen und hast deutsche Texte. 

Dann geht man im Spiel auf Anpassen, Einstellungen, Spieleinstellungen und dort unter Audio, Kommentarsprache kannst du jetzt zwischen Deutsch und Englisch wählen.

Du könntest danach das Spiel auf Origin sogar wieder auf Deutsch stellen und die Auswahl bleibt bestehen, weil die Sprachdaten ja nun da sind.


----------



## RoninX87 (1. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Beim Umstellen hat er nochmal ca 2,5GB geladen, danach bestand das Problem noch. Nun habe ich nochmal Fifa 18 reparieren lassen, er hat es nochmal geladen und siehe da, englisch ist jetzt auswählbar.

Merci!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2017)

Gerne!

Ich schätze mal, dass es bei all den anderen Sprachen auch so funktioniert. Einmal heruntergeladen bleiben sie im Ordner und sind auswählbar.


----------

